# Anyone fished the Middle Coast?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fished the last two days and not much has really changed. Water was gin clear in a few areas yesterday and sight cast a bunch of reds.


----------



## Alvin Dedeaux (Jul 27, 2017)

Fished Port O'Connor last week. Water was high and off colored in a few spots. When we found clear water we caught quite a few redfish.


----------

